
Man connected to IP address heist running for position at European IP org - timhaak
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/350973-man-connected-to-african-ip-address-heist-running-for-board-position-at-european-ip-address-organisation.html
======
eqvinox
RIPE member / LIR voter here.

That idiot has disqualified himself very well:
[https://www.ripe.net/participate/meetings/gm/meetings/may-20...](https://www.ripe.net/participate/meetings/gm/meetings/may-2020/candidate-
biographies#elad_cohen)

~~~
nmc
Wow that is amazing! His proposal for "IPv4+" is... I have no words. Thanks
for the laugh.

------
SIGSTART
Author of the article here. If you have any questions, please feel free to
ask.

